# large, black wasp looking insect. Help identifying.



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry i couldn't get a picture of this sucker but I hadn't seen one before. Basically looks like a black wasp on steroids. much thicker and larger but flew very fast and seemed to be somewhat aggressive. Anyone know what it could be. Also do they sting.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Orange chevron on it's back???


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

*was it black and yellow? i got stung by one of these a few years ago while cutting out some banana plants. 3/4" hole in the ground she flew out and got me on top of my head.....felt like a ball peen hammer. i was running around like a complete idiot yelling at my wife to turn on the water?*​
like wW T H is water gonna do......was sore for over a month

females sting, males dont ........​
*Cicada Killers*​


Cicada killers are one of the larger kinds of wasps, growing to up to 1 1/2 inches in length. They show up during the the months of July and August, when it's really hot. Unlike most bees and wasps, they are not social creatures, although it is possible to find them in small groups. They are light brown, with black and yellow stripes on their abdomens. The female cicada digs burrows in soil in areas with bright sunshine and away from vegetation. Cicada killers are known for the loud noise they emit, which can be heard up to a quarter of a mile away.


Although the male cicada killer cannot sting, the female does. She mainly uses her stinger to paralyze cicadas. She then lays her eggs in chambers in the sides of the dug up burrows. When the eggs hatch, the larvae feed on the paralyzed cicada​


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Or is this it???
 


Flower Wasp

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/2010/09/28/flower-wasp/
I the ones I see here have orange on their backs (thought it was a chevron, but when they're traveling at 2000 MPH it hard to tell, LOL)... When they buzz me, I run like he77... About 1.5 to 2" long...


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thicker


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Juice, is this it??? Sucker made a couple of hard passes at me & on its 3rd run, I got him!!! About 1.75" long...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Those big red domes on the head of that thing....

Is that radar or landing lights?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Saw another one today. From what i could tell it was all black again but looked like a wasp of the worst kind. This thing moved dust in my shop it was pushing so much air.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Mud dauber?


Cody C


----------



## Safe2breathe (May 30, 2013)

If it was giant and terrifying my guess would be the cicada killer- only seen 2 ever and freaked out both occasions- they're the size of baby hummingbirds - dunno if they can be solid black though - I imagine it is possible either way they are monsters


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Im guessing cicada killers as well. Certainly not daubers


----------

